# Von GWT auf externe Lib zugreifen



## simcon94 (30. Sep 2009)

Hi zusammen,

wie kann ich aus einer GWT Anwendung auf einen Klasse zugreifen, die in einer anderen Lib steht? Die andere Lib ist keine GWT Anwendung. Ich möchte auch Client seitig zugreifen.

Hat jemand eine Idee?


----------



## Geeeee (30. Sep 2009)

Ähm, auf der client side kannst du nicht einfach x beliebige Libs einfügen. Der GWTCompiler erstellt JS aus dem Code und kann somit nur das umwandeln, was er "kennt" bzw. ihm beigebracht wurde (z.B. GXT).
Out-of-the-Box kann GWT in Bezug auf Java das hier compilieren.


----------



## simcon94 (30. Sep 2009)

Und das heisst, das GWT Anwendungen nur auf GWT Anwendungen zugreifen können?


----------



## Geeeee (30. Sep 2009)

simcon94 hat gesagt.:


> Und das heisst, das GWT Anwendungen nur auf GWT Anwendungen zugreifen können?


Wenn deine Aussage bedeuten soll, dass du eine lib/jar erstellt hast und diese in deiner Anwendung nutzen willst, dann JA.


----------



## simcon94 (30. Sep 2009)

Und was ist hiermit?
Hennings: Externe Klassen im GWT nutzen


----------



## Noctarius (30. Sep 2009)

Du kannst einen serverseitigen RCP Server benutzen, die Daten aus der externen Lib passend umformen bzw die Methoden ausführen und das Ergebnis über deinen RCP an den GWT Client zurücksenden. Du musst aber immer einen Remoteservice dazwischen haben.


----------



## simcon94 (30. Sep 2009)

Und wie schaut es in der Praxis aus???????


----------



## Noctarius (30. Sep 2009)

Oo genau so wie jeder normale RemoteService in GWT...

RemoteService Interface, AsyncRemoteService Interface, ClientInterface, DataTransferObject

Client -> Anfrage an RemoteService -> Weitergabe an die drunterliegende Lib -> Rückgabe verpacken in ein DTO -> Übergabe des DTO an Client -> Client mit Auswertung der Daten


----------



## simcon94 (30. Sep 2009)

Dank.
Probier es gerade mal aus................


----------



## Geeeee (30. Sep 2009)

Was aber das Problem nun wirklich im Sinne der Fragestellung löst.
Einfaches Beispiel: Du hast ne Klasse Matrix in deiner Lib, die z.B. eine Determinante berechnet.
Du kannst diese nicht einfach in deinen ClientCode packen und berechnen. Du müsstest dir eben ein Service bauen, der ein Datenmodel (Serializable!!) deiner Matrix entgegennimmt. Dort wird die Determinante berechnet und  zum Client gesendet. Natürlich gehe ich in dem Beispiel davon aus, dass du etwas mehr an Funktionalität in deiner Lib hast.


----------



## simcon94 (30. Sep 2009)

OK. Es funzt.
Danke.....


----------

